# Favourite CDs



## Quaverion

I love Gil Shaham's Devil's Dance, and Heifetz' Showpieces and a lot of Perlman CDs. Are there any others as good as these?


----------



## 009

> * Perlman CDs*


I'm one huge Perlman fan. His refined and silvery tone is really relaxing to hear, and therefore enjoy.
I think Fabio Biondi with his Ensemble Europa Galante as mentioned by Daniel is a must have also.


----------



## Nox

Heh...I have listened to Lara St. John's Re:Bach over and over and over again...and never tire of it...

...she sounds a little different...and I don't nec. like everything they put into the arrangements...but it's so upbeat!...


----------



## becky

There are just too many for me to decide. Also I would change my mind weekly. I listen to Mozart and Baroque music most... the performers don't matter much to me.


----------



## Daniel

Yes too many to decide...My present favs: David and Igor Oistrach playing Bach. Gould Brahms 1 st piano conc. and Beethoven 4 th piano concert with Aarrau


----------



## baroque flute

> _Originally posted by becky_@Jul 23 2004, 06:07 PM
> *There are just too many for me to decide. Also I would change my mind weekly. I listen to Mozart and Baroque music most... the performers don't matter much to me.
> [snapback]301[/snapback]​*


Me too! I have different favorites at different times--really though, I suppose they're all favorites, but I like to go back and forth. I like Mozart and baroque best, too. Also Holberg Suite (but not most of Grieg's other works), and Haydn. I think Handel and Mozart are my favorite composers.


----------



## Daniel

> *Also Holberg Suite (but not most of Grieg's other works)*


This is a wonderful suite! And is rebuilding baroque manner () The Air is my fav!


----------



## 009

Yes, Grieg's Holberg Suite is fantastic!
so is Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin...
Nothing beats modern creations like Baroque in Modern Dress! B) 
Talking about suites...Nvm, I'll post this as a new thread.


----------



## baroque flute

I should listen to Ravel's "Le Tambeau de Couperin" sometime. I didn't know it was written in a baroque style.


----------



## Nox

Today I purchased:

Wieniawski and Sarasate - James Ehnes (and Eduard Laurel - piano, CBC)
Rolla and Vivaldi - Viola concertos - (Phillips Classics)
Shostakovich - Viola Sonata (cello sonata arr. for viola) with Annette Bartholdy (and Julius Drake - piano, Naxos)

...I haven't listened to them yet...I'll post an update when I do...


----------



## Nox

...don't know that I'll be listening to the Shostakovich very much...*bleh*...


----------



## Nox

Picked up a copy of Menuhin playing Mozart and Beethoven violin Sonatas...beautiful! I especially am entralled by the two Mozart Sonatas (K. 376 in F major and K. 526 in A major)...

...I'm assuming they're very difficult to play...am I right? Anyone know?...


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Rolla Rolla*

I'm not big on th Rolla concerto. It has some pleasant parts, but it's more interesting from the point of technique rather than genuine musical interest. It's still nowhere even _near_ something like Britten's Lachrymae or Bartok's concerto.


----------



## Daniel

Rolla, hm, never heard. Can you tell us a little about this composer, please? 

Daniel


----------



## godzillaviolist

How to put it... Rolla is to the viola what Viotti is to the violin. A virtuoso with good but not great compositional talents. I've only listened to his concerto once a very long time ago... that was my opinion then, I may feel differently now. My opinions change very quickly; I like things one month and hate them the next, then perhaps love them again later.


----------



## majlis

I´v Rolla's viola concerto on a LP with Joseph Schobert viola concerto, by a fine hungarian violist named Vidor Nagy. Both are nice pieces, very melodic and with no pretentions. But Rolla had very fine duos for violin and viola. Have 2 of them by two monsters: Accardo and Luigi Bianchi. Bianchi is a fantastic violinist and violist!


----------



## DavidW

My current favorite cd is Ligeti's etudes from the sony series. Performed by Aimard.


----------



## karlhenning

*Karel Ančerl* conducting *Stravinsky's Œdipus Rex  & Symphony of Psalms*

*Michael Tilson Thomas* conducting *Copland's Appalachian Spring, Rodeo  & Billy the Kid*

*Frith & Hill* playing the *Stravinsky Concerto per due pianoforti*

*Stravinsky's Mavra * !!!


----------



## DavidW

Hey Karl have you heard that MTT cd of him conducting Ives, Ruggles and Piston? It's cool.


----------



## Todd

karlhenning said:


> *Karel Ančerl* conducting *Stravinsky's Œdipus Rex  & Symphony of Psalms*




I'm shocked, *shocked* you would mention this one!

My favorites, well, you know I can't even think of them all, but some I must surely include:

-	Maurizio Pollini plays 20th Century sonatas on DG Originals.

-	Beethoven's last five piano sonatas played by, um, Maurizio Pollini

-	LvB's _Emperor_ played by Pollini with Karl Bohm conducting

-	Daniel Barenboim's recent Schumann Symphonies set

-	Claudio Abbado's _Wozzeck_

-	Claudio Abbado's _Boris Godunov_ (Sony)

-	Pierre Boulez's _Lulu_

-	Leif Ove Andsnes' Grieg Piano Concerto

-	Colin Davis' 1969 _Les Troyens_

Well, that's good enough for a start.


----------



## DavidW

Oh another person that likes Abbado's Wozzeck, hmm... should I give it a try?


----------



## Todd

DavidW said:


> Oh another person that likes Abbado's Wozzeck, hmm... should I give it a try?


Without hesitation.


----------



## karlhenning

DavidW said:


> Hey Karl have you heard that MTT cd of him conducting Ives, Ruggles and Piston? It's cool.


Haven't heard that one, but I gladly take it under advisement 

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## tahnak

*Favourite CD*

My current favourite is Bruckner's Eighth by Wiener Philharmoniker under Pierre Boulez.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*A weid group*

This is the kind of group with deaf people....

You can publish your favourite CD and nobody will read it. YOU will speak about your favourite CD without reading other people. I won't take a second speaking about my favorite CD! You won't read it!

I love Madonna or Celine Dion or...White snow....LOL

Martin Pitchon


----------

